# Δεν είναι η ώρα των ντιμπέιτ αλλά των συλλαλητηρίων



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1077866&lngDtrID=251
Νωρίτερα, η Αλέκα Παπαρήγα είχε χαρακτηρίσει «σικέ παιχνίδια» το διάλογο για το ασφαλιστικό και είχε ανακοινώσει ότι το ΚΚΕ δεν πρόκειται να λάβει μέρος σε αυτόν.
Η γγ του ΚΚΕ άφησε αιχμές κατά του Αλέξη Τσίπρα, που είχε προτείνει τηλεμαχία για το ασφαλιστικό, λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι η ώρα των ντιμπέιτ αλλά των συλλαλητηρίων.
Η κ. Παπαρήγα επισήμανε ότι η κυβέρνητική πολιτική στο ασφαλιστικό ισοδυναμεί με κήρυξη πολέμου και η απάντηση του ΚΚΕ είναι «πόλεμο στον πόλεμο».
Έκανε, δε, λόγο για «καταστροφικό τυφώνα σχεδιασμένων μέτρων που εξαπολύει το ΠΑΣΟΚ με στόχο να ξεθεμελιώσει και τις τελευταίες κατακτήσεις που απέμειναν», με στόχο την ενίσχυση του κεφαλαίου και την αύξηση της κερδοφορίας των επιχειρηματικών ομίλων.

Πολύ καλά τα λέει η Αλέκα. Ο διάλογος είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ σικέ, όπως και οι τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ προβοκάτσια. Τώρα της προτείνω να πεταχτεί μέχρι τον Καρζάι, να της μάθει κανένα κόλπο για να κερδίσει τις εκλογές, γιατί δυστυχώς ο ελληνικός λαός δεν της δίνει διψήφιο ποσοστό για να μπορέσει να εφαρμόσει όλα τα φιλολαϊκά μέτρα που έχει στο μυαλό της, και να λύσει το οικονομικό πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας στο πι και φι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ο διάλογος είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ σικέ, όπως και οι τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ προβοκάτσια.


Για το ΚΚΕ προβοκάτσια (των Αμερικανών, συγκεκριμένα) ήταν και το Πολυτεχνείο το '73.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 23, 2009)

Δηλαδή το ΚΚΕ δεν συμμετέχει στην πορεία του Πολυτεχνείου;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2009)

Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα πλέον — αφότου πέτυχε το εγχείρημα του Πολυτεχνείου, το καπέλωσαν.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 23, 2009)

Πολύ κομψή, σικ και κυρίως αξιοπρεπής στάση!


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι «Τα εφήμερα». Τα «ανήμερα» φιλοξενούνται στο _For political animals only_.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 23, 2009)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι απευθύνεσαι στον επόμενο :-D


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2009)

OK, administrator, μετάφερέ το και βρες κι έναν πιασάρικο τίτλο.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 23, 2009)

Τι θα λεγες για "Εδώ τα σπάμε";


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

Έβαλα το τσιτάτο και ελπίζω να είναι ακριβές.

Έχει διαφορά το ντιμπέιτ από το συλλαλητήριο; (ΠαπΛεξ: συλλαλώ: μιλώ μαζί ή ταυτόχρονα με άλλον ή μιλώ με κάποιον, συνομιλώ).  :)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2009)

Αν συλλαλούν οι αλιτήριοι πάλι έτσι το λέμε;
Κι αν είναι αλητύριοι;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Κι αν είναι αλητύριοι;


Σαν αυτούς εδώ, εννοείς;
Νομίζω ότι κάναμε high score, σήμερα, Έλσα, οφ τόπικ στο οφ τόπικ


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

Οι αμαρτωλοί _αλιτήριοι_ (από το «αλιταίνω») δεν έχουν σχέση με τους _αλήτες_ (από το _αλώμαι_, περιφέρομαι εδώ κι εκεί). Οπότε μην το κάνετε _συλ-αλητήριο_!


(Τι νομίζατε, ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω γλωσσική σημείωση στο οφτόπικ;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οπότε μην το κάνετε _συλ-αλητήριο_!


Αντί να μας τη λες, δεν πας μια βόλτα στο νήμα με τη γενική που έχω ποστάρει μια απορία εδώ και πόση ώρα και δε μου δίνει κανένας σημασία;


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οι αμαρτωλοί _αλιτήριοι_ (από το «αλιταίνω») δεν έχουν σχέση με τους _αλήτες_ (από το _αλώμαι_, περιφέρομαι εδώ κι εκεί). Οπότε μην το κάνετε _συλ-αλητήριο_!
> (Τι νομίζατε, ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω γλωσσική σημείωση στο οφτόπικ;)



Αλή-, αλί- και τρισαλί... Καλά να πάθω, αφού βιάζομαι να ποστάρω εξυπνάδες!
Τρεις συλ-λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2009)

http://digital.tanea.gr/ClipForm.aspx?nid=14204247
Για το ίδιο θέμα σήμερα ο Παπαχρήστου στα ΝΕΑ.


----------

